# Combo Sale!



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2009)

We put together a combo package of albut, t3, and keto.  We call it thermokit.

Thermokit is on sale for $138!

These are the staple of bodybuilders for contest prep.


CEM Store


----------



## nni (Jan 12, 2009)

let me ask a random question, retin-a, never to be found on a research site, why?


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks for the new sale cem store


----------

